# Powerbook G4 15' 1,67ghz ne démarre plus



## Dark_Fragor (8 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Il m'est arrivé une désagréable mésaventure cette soirée avec mon powerbook.

En effet j'étais en train de ranger quelques photos sur iPhoto, quand soudain, l'écran est devenu noir, et la chanson que j'écoutais dans iTunes s'est mise à tourner en boucle très rapidement (son caractéristique de plantage profond).
Ni une ni deux, je force l'extinction de la machine, attend une seconde et redémare. Malheureusement mon ordinateur ne veut plus du tout démarrer depuis cet épisode. Il s'agit d'un powerbook G4 1,67ghz sous Leopard 10.5.8. L'écran a été changé sous garantie chez un APR, j'ai changé moi même le disque dur, et j'ai mis 2 barettes de RAM transcend de 2*1Go.

Voici ce qu'il se passe lorsque j'essaie d'allumer la machine normalement: le son de démarage retentit, la lampe de veille s'allume (lampe du bouton pour ouvrir l'écran), puis le lecteur optique tourne pour voir s'il n'y a pas de disque à l'intérieur. Pendant ce temps, l'écran reste invariablement noir, pas un soupçon d'écriture, pas de fond gris, noir comme s'il étais éteint ou débranché tout du long. Ensuite la machine reste allumé et ne fait aucun bruit. OS X ne démarre pas (je le sais car je n'arrive pas à provoquer de sons d'erreur par exemple: en lançant exposé une fois que la machine a eu le temps de démarrer). La lampe de veille est toujours allumée à la fin de ce "démarrage", le disque dur ne semble pas tourner une seule fois. Pour éteindre, une pression courte sur le bouton d'alimentation suffi.

J'ai essayé les commandes de touches au démarrage suivantes:

mode single user (cmd + s)
mode verbose (cmd +v)
démarrage sans extensions (maj)
zapper la PRAM (cmd + option + P + R)
démarrer open firmware (cmd + option + O + F)
Force PowerBook screen reset (R)
Forcer le boot depuis le disque interne (D)
Dans tous les cas listé ci-dessus, il se passe la même chose que quand je ne fais rien: c'est à dire écran invariablement noir, lampe de veille continuellement allumé, le lecteur qui cherche et puis rien ....

J'ai donc également essayer:

boot depuis le DVD de leopard, je reste appuyé sur C au démarrage
démarrage en mode target firewire depuis un imac G3
j'ai remis la ram apple d'origine, dans plusieurs configurations
Dans tous les cas, rien ne se passe, le DVD tourne, puis s'arrête... et puis rien. ca prouve donc qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un cramage de disque dur (la machine aurait pu booter sur le DVD si ça avait été le cas...)
En mode target, le powerbook reste noir, l'imac ne detecte aucun disque externe.

Ayant déjà eu affaire à des problème sur mac (utilisateur depuis 10 ans), je sais reconnaître quand une "méthode de secours" fonctionne ou pas...

Un détail qui peut aider?: une fois la machine lancée, la touche "verrouillage maj" devient verte mais la touche "verrouillage numérique" est inactive... Aussi j'avais remarqué que le son du ventilateur processeur était parfois agaçant depuis quelques mois, mais je peux assurer qu'il n'était pas à l'arrêt quand le "grand crash" s'est produit. J'ai du mal à croire qu'il s'agisse d'une surchauffe car la machine était posée sur un bureau, avec une bonne circulation d'air autour.

Je ne me fait pas trop d'illusion sur ce qui est arrivé à ma machine... Je voudrais juste avoir l'avis d'experts: y a t-il un tout petit espoir pour sauver mon powerbook, sachant que je n'ai que cette machine et un vieil imac G3...
Ou alors je peux déjà aller browser l'apple store et attendre la màj des produits comme prévue ????

Aussi, la machine n'arrivant même pas afficher un fond gris, je n'arrive pas récupérer mon DVD de OS X même en appuyant sur le bouton clic au démarrage ou sur eject, et il ne semble pas y avoir de "méthode du trombone" sur ce slot loading là (les pro du sauvetage in extremis comprendront)

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## melaure (8 Octobre 2009)

On dirait que tu as surtout besoin d'une nouvelle carte mère ...

Le mode target tu l'as fait dans quel sens ? Le PB ou l'iMac transformé en DD ?


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Octobre 2009)

Je dirais ... carte mère HS malheureusement


----------



## Dark_Fragor (8 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Le mode target tu l'as fait dans quel sens ? Le PB ou l'iMac transformé en DD ?



Dans le sens le plus susceptible de marcher évidement... iMac en maître et PB en DD Firewire...
Essayer de mettre l'imac en target mode serait un peu une perte de temps puisque le PB n'arrive pas booter...

(Bon... première expérience de cramage. C'est pas très agréable)
J'ai démonté toute la machine et fait la poussière. Si vous étiez à ma place, vous penseriez que ça vaudrais le coup de racheter une carte (j'en ai trouvé à 340). J'ai les compétences pour la manoeuvre. J'ajoute aussi que cette machine rame parfois sur les video youtube (foutu flash player pas optimisé du tout)...

Sachant aussi que je ne vais pas racheter un machine neuve tout de suite (à moins de 3 mois des grandes mise à jour de keynote, je préfère attendre) et que d'ici cette attente je ne dispose que d'un iMac G3 400mhz, et ce pour répondre à des besoins tels que: occuper un jeune chômeur dans sa recherche d'emploi et dans ses loisirs numériques (moi qui venait de réinstaller max payne sur le powerbook )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2009)

Dark_Fragor a dit:


> Sachant aussi que je ne vais pas racheter un machine neuve tout de suite (à moins de 3 mois des grandes mise à jour de keynote, je préfère attendre) et que d'ici cette attente je ne dispose que d'un iMac G3 400mhz, et ce pour répondre à des besoins tels que: occuper un jeune chômeur dans sa recherche d'emploi et dans ses loisirs numériques (moi qui venait de réinstaller max payne sur le powerbook )



Garde ton iMac G3 400 Mhz pour ta recherche d'emploi et attends les nouvelles sorties Apple ou acquiers un Mac mini couplé à un écran externe d'occaz.

Bon courage dans ta recherche d'emploi et dans ta réparation.

A+


----------



## melaure (8 Octobre 2009)

C'était le dernier PB 1,67 en HD ou celui d'avant ?

La carte mère n'est pas la même.

En tout cas il y a de nombreux sites US :

http://www.pbparts.com/shop.php//_al+_pcb

http://www.powerbookmedic.com/

http://www.appleparts.com/view_items.htm?modelID=17&name=Powerbook+G4+Aluminum+15

http://www.powerbookguy.com/xcart/catalog/Logic-Boards-price0-p-1-c-709.html

http://www.ifixit.com/Mac-Parts/PowerBook-G4-Aluminum-15"

Le dollar est pas cher en ce moment, faut voir ...


----------



## Dark_Fragor (8 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> C'était le dernier PB 1,67 en HD ou celui d'avant ?
> 
> La carte mère n'est pas la même.
> 
> ...



Merci pour tous ces sites, j'en avais déjà browsé quelques uns, en général ça tourne dans les 550$ (374&#8364. Ma machine c'est le dernier des powerbook avant le passage à intel reférence A1138 (donc 1,67 Super Drive double couche (Dual Layer) et écran haute résolution (1440*960) du coup il a plein de nom : DL , HR, et le terme 1,67 ne le distingue pas de la gamme précédente, qui en option pouvait avoir un proc à 1,67...)

Merci de vos suggestion.
Je vais encore réfléchir avant de me lancer...


----------



## melaure (9 Octobre 2009)

Dark_Fragor a dit:


> Merci pour tous ces sites, j'en avais déjà browsé quelques uns, en général ça tourne dans les 550$ (374). Ma machine c'est le dernier des powerbook avant le passage à intel reférence A1138 (donc 1,67 Super Drive double couche (Dual Layer) et écran haute résolution (1440*960) du coup il a plein de nom : DL , HR, et le terme 1,67 ne le distingue pas de la gamme précédente, qui en option pouvait avoir un proc à 1,67...)
> 
> Merci de vos suggestion.
> Je vais encore réfléchir avant de me lancer...



Ha c'est dommage, j'ai aussi cette machine et j'y tiens. C'est quand même le top en PPC  Et avec 60 pixels de plus que les MPB 

Et mon père a la gamme d'avant en 1,67 avec moins de pixels.

Bon courage.


----------



## Dark_Fragor (9 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ha c'est dommage, j'ai aussi cette machine et j'y tiens. C'est quand même le top en PPC  Et avec 60 pixels de plus que les MPB
> 
> Et mon père a la gamme d'avant en 1,67 avec moins de pixels.
> 
> Bon courage.



C'est sûr que c'est vraiment une superbe machine, c'est pour ça que malgré ses 4 ans, j'en suis à me demander si je la fais réparer ou pas... L'avantage majeur c'est bien sûr l'écran (même aujourd'hui, difficile de trouver des machines concurrentes avec une telle finesse de definition dans un 15': 1440*960, même posé sur les genoux, impossible de voir un pixel). Le désavantage majeur je pense que c'est le processeur, dans l'utilisation générale que j'en ai fait, c'était toujours lui qui étais à la traîne (jeu ou appli, par exemple conversion de video...). Après on peut lui trouver plein d'autre défaut: port parallel ATA pour le disque dur (limitant donc à 160GB le DD, très difficile de trouver des P-ATA au delà de cette limite), quelques lenteurs sur flash player (les video sur youtube laguaient souvent, très mauvaise optimisation de flash pour PPC, adobe si tu m'entends), écran pas retro-éclairé par LED (du coup sensible à la chaleur, quand le proc était très chaud, on voit un genre de "volute" de chaleur qui remonte le long de l'écran et qui altère les couleurs), et une erreur de conception mais qui perdure: le wifi qui a du mal à passer par ces 2 ridicules "antennes" en plastique sur les côté de l'écran dans une coque entièrement en aluminium... (j'ai été amené à comparer avec un macbook blanc en plastique, de chez moi au même endroit, je captais 3 fois plus loin qu'avec le powerbook).

Si je me demande encore pourquoi le réparer, c'est aussi parce qu'en 1h30 je l'avais intégralement démonté, là où les PC ne sont pas démontables ou alors tout clipsé. Le powerbook c'est que des vis (cruci, allen, et queques torx), la machine a été pensée pour être entretenue "facilement"... C'est horrible de me dire que je me suis attaché à ce truc comme un gamin à un doudou, et que je ne le verrai peut-être jamais plus fonctionner et revendre les pièces sur ebay 

Je l'amène chez un APR dans l'aprem pour faire un devis "officiel" et voir de quoi il en retourne.


----------



## melaure (9 Octobre 2009)

Alors là tu es sur d'en avoir pour 600/700 euros 

En PATA, le WD 250 Blue est facile à trouver, le 320 un peu moins.


----------



## Dark_Fragor (11 Octobre 2009)

Alors il m'est arrivé un truc génial, jsuis ultra chanceux je crois (j'm'en fout j'ai pas de copine).

Vendredi j'ai tout démonté mon powerbook, nettoyé, tout rebranché, re-essayer de le rallumer, toujours rien. Samedi je me pointe chez un APR, je lui explique le cas de ma machine, le gars appuie sur le bouton démarrer, et le powerbook démarre, niquel, quelque soit l'inclinaison de l'écran, on l'a même rebooté...
Bon, j'ai eu l'air d'un c.. pendant 10 min mais si c'est le seul prix à payer pour refaire marcher mon mac je suis preneur. À croire que les APR sont magiques...

Donc là jsuis sur mon powerbook qui fonctionne apparemment très bien (j'ai testé tous les périphérique: DVD, ports usb, ethernet, wifi etc... et tout fonctionne). Je vais juste le re-démonter pour installer la pâte thermique entre le proc/carte graf et le caloduc (honte sur moi de ne pas en avoir remis avant... mea culpa: je n'en avais pas sous la main...)

J'ai conscience que ce n'est peut être qu'un répis avant cramage definitif, mais je garde espoir qu'il ne s'agissait que d'un faux contact (avec toute les choses que j'ai trouvé dans la coque, ouille ouille ouille...

Je vais prendre un soin particulier à tout bien branché car comme le dis mon oncle: "vu le nombre de branchement, ça devrait statistiquement plus tomber en panne que tomber en marche".

Je vous tiens au jus.
@+


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Octobre 2009)

Bon alors faut que je tente la même chose avec la carte mère de mon iBook Palourde 

Sinon t'est bien chanceux je pense

Bonne continuation avec ton nouveau Powerbook


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2009)

Super je suis content aussi pour toi !!!

Oui remonte tout bien proprement et ça devrait aller 

Bon courage aussi oldmac


----------



## Dark_Fragor (12 Octobre 2009)

Cà y est, j'ai tout remis tout bien avec la pâte thermique, j'ai bien fait gaffe aux branchements etc ...
Marche niquel, on dirait qu'il a même pas été malade ...

Si vous voulez je peux vous démonter votre ordi et le refaire marcher avec mes doigt de magicien 

Merci de tout vos conseils quand même.
@+


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2009)

Dark_Fragor a dit:


> Cà y est, j'ai tout remis tout bien avec la pâte thermique, j'ai bien fait gaffe aux branchements etc ...
> Marche niquel, on dirait qu'il a même pas été malade ...
> 
> Si vous voulez je peux vous démonter votre ordi et le refaire marcher avec mes doigt de magicien
> ...



Tu aurais du faire des photos avec un tutoriel : changer votre pâte thermique 

Beaucoup de gens ne se rendent pas compte qu'elle vieilli pas toujours bien. Leur machine ventile de plus en plus jusqu'à devenir très bruyante à la moindre action. Un petit changement de pâte et hop c'est comme neuf !


----------



## stanphe (27 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir a tous  j ai un soucis avec mon powerbook g4 il ne veux plus démarrer il s arrête sur l écran gris ( sur la pomme )  et la plus rien  après lecture de certains messages et réponses d utilisateur du forum j ai essayer quelque manipulations mais mon pc est tjrs pareil 
 quel qu un peu t il  m aider a résoudre mon problème 

NB; mon disque dure étais plein quelque jours avant le début de se problème

Merci d avance


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

stanphe a dit:


> NB; mon disque dure étais plein quelque jours avant le début de se problème
> 
> Merci d avance



C'est probablement le soucis. La solution, trouver un 2e mac pour le brancher en mode target et faire de la place. Il aurait fallu réagir avant en fait, faut toujours conserver au grand minimum 5 go de libre.


----------



## stanphe (27 Mai 2013)

merci de m avoir répondu, que dois je faire si je connais personne qui a un mac parce que je suis en voyage et ici je ne connais pas bon monde


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2013)

stanphe a dit:


> merci de m avoir répondu, que dois je faire si je connais personne qui a un mac parce que je suis en voyage et ici je ne connais pas bon monde



Faire des rencontres ! 
Sérieusement je ne sais pas quoi te dire désolé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h12 ----------

Ah moins de faire un démarrage en mode safeboot, laisse appuyer sur la touche majuscule (pas capslock) dès le début du démarrage.


----------



## stanphe (28 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Faire des rencontres !
> Sérieusement je ne sais pas quoi te dire désolé.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h12 ----------
> ...




MERCI  pour votre réponse , j ai essayer la manipulation l écran reste tout noir , après plusieurs essais l ordi s arrête sur la pomme refusant de démarrer comme au départ, puis je formater le pc en utilisant le cd?
Merci


----------



## Invité (28 Mai 2013)

stanphe a dit:


> MERCI  pour votre réponse , j ai essayer la manipulation l écran reste tout noir , après plusieurs essais l ordi s arrête sur la pomme refusant de démarrer comme au départ, puis je formater le pc en utilisant le cd?
> Merci



Oui, mais tu vas perdre ce que contient ton disque&#8230;
avant quand tu auras booté sur le Cd (ou Dvd) essaie de réparer le disque déjà (applications/utilitaires/utilitaire de disque)


----------



## JPTK (29 Mai 2013)

stanphe a dit:


> MERCI  pour votre réponse , j ai essayer la manipulation l écran reste tout noir , après plusieurs essais l ordi s arrête sur la pomme refusant de démarrer comme au départ, puis je formater le pc en utilisant le cd?
> Merci



C'est un mac pas un pc !  
Oui bien sûr, si vous avez une copie des fichiers qui sont sur votre ordinateur.
Il suffit alors d'insérer le DVD et de laisser appuyer sur C pendant le démarrage.
Choisir sa langue et cliquer sur options au moment où ça se présente afin de choisir "effacer et installer". Mais on est bien d'accord que vous aller perdre TOUS vos fichiers, les logiciels installés et tout ça ?

EDIT : je n'avais pas vu la réponse d'Invité


----------



## stanphe (1 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est un mac pas un pc !
> Oui bien sûr, si vous avez une copie des fichiers qui sont sur votre ordinateur.
> Il suffit alors d'insérer le DVD et de laisser appuyer sur C pendant le démarrage.
> Choisir sa langue et cliquer sur options au moment où ça se présente afin de choisir "effacer et installer". Mais on est bien d'accord que vous aller perdre TOUS vos fichiers, les logiciels installés et tout ça ?
> ...



MERCI POUR VOS RÉPONSE  j ai mis le cd  apres avoir demarer le mac j ai maintenu la touche c  juste en bas de la pomme il apparu un chargement a pres plusieur secondes une page gise apparait ou c est marquer en anglais ,en francais et en japonnais 
VEUILLEZ REDÉMARRER VOTRE ORDINATEUR. MAINTENEZ SUR LA TOUCHE DE DÉMARRAGE ENFONCÉE PENDANT PLUSIEURS SECONDE OU BIEN APPUYEZ SUR LA TOUCHE DE RÉINITIALISATION .c est quoi la touche réinitialisation ??  pfff qu est ce qu sa veux dire ? mon mac est il irrécupérable ? aidez moi s il vous plait!!!  
GRAND MERCI D AVANCE .


----------



## Invité (1 Juin 2013)

Ca veut dire un "kernel panic"
la plupart du temps c'est matériel.
Très souvent un problème de barrette mémoire. 
Des fois, il suffit d'enlever les barrettes, les nettoyer ainsi que les slows mémoire, tout remettre et ça marche


----------



## stanphe (1 Juin 2013)

invité a dit:


> ca veut dire un "kernel panic"
> la plupart du temps c'est matériel.
> Très souvent un problème de barrette mémoire.
> Des fois, il suffit d'enlever les barrettes, les nettoyer ainsi que les slows mémoire, tout remettre et ça marche



merci je vais essayer de les nettoyer et de ressayer


----------



## stanphe (1 Juin 2013)

j ai enlever la barrette memoire je l ai netoyer remis en place puis redemarrer le mac toujours pareil j ai donc decider de demarer le mac sans la barrette  mémoire  juste pour voir comment l ordi se comporteras et la surprise !!! aucune différence toujours pareil ... est ce la barrette mémoire qui est défaillante ??? 
merci pour votre aide


----------



## didgar (2 Juin 2013)

Salut !



stanphe a dit:


> j ai enlever la barrette memoire je l ai netoyer remis en place puis redemarrer le mac toujours pareil j ai donc decider de demarer le mac sans la barrette  mémoire  juste pour voir comment l ordi se comporteras et la surprise !!! aucune différence toujours pareil ... est ce la barrette mémoire qui est défaillante ???
> merci pour votre aide



Es-tu sûr que ta machine n'embarque qu'une barrette ? Sans *AUCUNE* barrette tu dois avoir au démarrage une succession de trois bips. Si en faisant ton test ça n'a pas été le cas il y a deux possibilités :
- une autre barrette dans le second slot et là tu as pu entendre le "boing" de démarrage.
- la séquence de boot ne va pas jusqu'au test de ram ce qui ne serait pas très bon signe.

As-tu fait les reset d'usage ? PRAM / NVRAM / PMU

A+

Didier


----------

